# Chinese CNCEST Software for BSMCEO4U-PP board



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi everyone. 

After weeks of torture, I have finally found some software that works with the CNCEST 6090, breakout board BSMCEO4U-pp.

I tested it with a tool path, and the machine actually moved!!!!!

There are some settings to fine tune it, I will do that then run some of my jobs.

I have been struggling with Mach3 to get this machine to run with no luck.

I even paid for a license, wish I did not!!!

This software was designed to work with breakout board on my machine.

I can even upload the specific Post Processor into my Vectric software.

I have been very bummed out over this.

I can't tell you how good it feels to get this heavy dark cloud lifted.

Here is a link to the download.

https://drufelcnc.com


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Have you tried the DrufelCNC software? At $50 it sure sound like a bargain. Does it auto detect the motion controller? No pins and port setup required?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That does look promising. I'll have to check that out when I get the time. I do see that they are using some different input/output connections to the cards I am familiar with but that is a matter taken care of when configured.

*Thanks for sharing this Karen.*


Dan from what I see you do have to configure the software for the control card they used in your control box. They do have quite a bit of documentation for each motion card that they support for both connections and software configuration. 

*A word of caution* "Your machine motion control card might be wired using different input and output connections than they show in their documentation because they are showing how to wire one for a new DIY CNC machine". That being said, you can check inside your box and make sure which control card you have and see how it is wired for inputs and outputs, then adjust the configuration to meet the wiring.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I configured the software with the manufacturer’s settings.

I did not run anything on it yet because I had to go out today. 

I hate leaving my house, but we had some company, and we went out on our pontoon boat for the afternoon, I caught 5 fish. I guess it was nice to get out of my garage for the day. 

I hope and pray that this works out, and I can run some work.

I have so many 3D models that I want to run.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Cncest said:


> Have you tried the DrufelCNC software? At $50 it sure sound like a bargain. Does it auto detect the motion controller? No pins and port setup required?


You do have to set up ports and pins. I did not test it yet, I hope it works out for me.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

MEBCWD said:


> That does look promising. I'll have to check that out when I get the time. I do see that they are using some different input/output connections to the cards I am familiar with but that is a matter taken care of when configured.
> 
> *Thanks for sharing this Karen.*
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advise, I will look at the card inside the box to check the wiring.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I got the machine to move, but I still haven't been able to run a successful job on this cnc. 

I updated my computer hardware drivers, tried to find updates for windows 7 and was unable to download any.

So I installed windows 10 which is running pretty good.

The CNC actually moved normally when I dry ran a tool path.

Mach3 is working and I carved a small pic OK.

Then I tried to run a simple plaque. It started out OK, then the "Z" wouldn't touch the material surface to finish the carve!!!!!

I leveled my machine, applied MDF, refaced it, planed my material nice and flat and I am still having the same problem with the "Z".

I have no idea how to calibrate my motor movements either.

Back to the same problem as before. 

I do not know anything about the electronics inside the box.

Even if I did look at the breakout board, I would not know one pin from the other and which number it is.

I have seen diagrams, and even downloaded the manual for this board (BSMCEO4U-PP) but haven't had the courage to open the control box.

Wish there was somebody living close to me to help correct the configuration.

I have seen other posts about this particular breakout board and the advise given to that person was to throw this junk away and get a good one. 

Maybe that is what I need to do. Problem is I have absolutely no idea how to hook it up.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I guess you are trying the DrufelCNC software. When you are saving the toolpaths are you using one of the DrufelCNC post processors? Are you using a touchplate or using the paper method to zero your Z axis? Is your emergency stop working with the DrufelCNC software? Do you have limit switches on your machine, if so are the responding correctly?

I know you were having problems with Mach3 and now the DrufelCNC so the problems you are having might be in the design files. 

Like I said before if you would like to email one of those files to me I'll look at it and see if I see anything that might be causing you problems from a design viewpoint. I will PM my email address if you want me to look at a file you are having problems with.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

To calibrate XYZ. Draw an X on the surface of your board. Then measure any distance on x or y path(say 12") and mark it with pencil. Move the tool point to the first mark. Zero the location in Mach3. Now move the tool to the other mark. What does it measure on the Mach3 screen? Is it 12"? If it does you are good. If not you adjust it in motor tuning by changing steps per. The Z axis is checked by lowering the tool to touch the board. Zero the Z. Then move the tool up say 4" according to Mach3. Then check the height of the tool tip with a caliper. Adjust in motor tuning if needed.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

In Mach3 to adjust the length of cut if it is off go to your settings screen and use the "Set Steps per Unit" button that is right above the "Reset" button.

I have not had a chance to check out the DrufelCNC software so not sure where or if there is an option. There should be some way to adjust it and that might be to use partial steps in the configuration.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

MEBCWD said:


> I guess you are trying the DrufelCNC software. When you are saving the toolpaths are you using one of the DrufelCNC post processors? Are you using a touchplate or using the paper method to zero your Z axis? Is your emergency stop working with the DrufelCNC software? Do you have limit switches on your machine, if so are the responding correctly?
> 
> I know you were having problems with Mach3 and now the DrufelCNC so the problems you are having might be in the design files.
> 
> Like I said before if you would like to email one of those files to me I'll look at it and see if I see anything that might be causing you problems from a design viewpoint. I will PM my email address if you want me to look at a file you are having problems with.


No, I am not using DrufelCNC. I tried to run a tool path with it, and in the free version there is a 500 line gcode limit so it only allowed like 1/2 of the tool path to process. I looked at the preview like, "What the heck!!' 

I already paid for Mach3 license and will like to continue learning about it and using it.

I don't think it's the design, I think the breakout boards that come with these Chinese CNCs are bad. I have read several posts about it and people responding said to throw it away.

I will see if I can e-mail you the file I tried to cut today. It started out nice, then the "Z" started dry cutting. It is saved as Gcode (inch) which is now working on my CNC with Mach3. I will send you the Pic tool path to look at. Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

Cncest said:


> To calibrate XYZ. Draw an X on the surface of your board. Then measure any distance on x or y path(say 12") and mark it with pencil. Move the tool point to the first mark. Zero the location in Mach3. Now move the tool to the other mark. What does it measure on the Mach3 screen? Is it 12"? If it does you are good. If not you adjust it in motor tuning by changing steps per. The Z axis is checked by lowering the tool to touch the board. Zero the Z. Then move the tool up say 4" according to Mach3. Then check the height of the tool tip with a caliper. Adjust in motor tuning if needed.


Thanks I will try that. 

I guess it is under ports and pins, motor tuning. 

What should I change if there is a difference say 1/4" off. 

I have my Motors set at:

Steps Per = 320, Velocity in's per min = 2800, Acceleration ins 300, step pulse 5, Dir pulse 5.

What is your machine set at? 

This is what I was told from ChinaZone for the 6090 and 6040 cnc. 

I printed out the settings manual and used that.

I now feel that all the Mach3 settings in this manual are wrong causing all these problems. 

The only difference in our machines is the size of the work table.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

kcortese12 said:


> Thanks I will try that.
> 
> I guess it is under ports and pins, motor tuning.
> 
> ...


Yes my X and Y settings are the same. But the Z "steps per" setting is different. Here are screenshots of my X,Y and Z motor tuning settings.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I have reached the end of the line with this machine.

I have tried every suggestion given to my from experienced users.

I will not fiddle around with it any more. 

I filed a complaint with Amazon about this faulty CNC I purchased.

I am covered under Amazon's ABC guarantee. 

Let's see what happens.

When I get my money back, I will be purchasing a CNC that actually works.

Any suggestions for a good one at least 24" x 24" under $2,500?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Other than a used Probotix $2500 doesn't get you much, especially if you want to turn out any volume at all. Let us know if you get your $$ back. You may be in for a fight.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

honesttjohn said:


> Other than a used Probotix $2500 doesn't get you much, especially if you want to turn out any volume at all. Let us know if you get your $$ back. You may be in for a fight.


I hear you, it's a wait an see situation now. 

Amazon does have a warrantee.

I am a prime member an purchase a lot of stuff, so maybe that will help expedite the situation. 

Who know from this point, I hope it goes in my favor.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I sent the Chinese CNCEST 6090 back and got a refund.

I ordered a MillRight MegaV which has a 35" x 35" working area it is made of aluminum with a rigid gantry.

Garble control board, and I can use Open Builds again. 

I ordered a water cooled spindle to use with it because I can't stand the screeching router noise. 

The new CNC should ship on October 14th.

I will send pics after the build.

While waiting for the CNC, I insulated my garage, the propane wall heater will be delivered today.

I can work out in the garage all winter now and not freeze my but off. YEAH!!!!

So excited!


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

kcortese12 said:


> I sent the Chinese CNCEST 6090 back and got a refund.
> 
> I ordered a MillRight MegaV which has a 35" x 35" working area it is made of aluminum with a rigid gantry.
> 
> ...


Looks nice. Good deal.
https://millrightcnc.com/product/millright-cnc-mega-v-router-bundle/


----------

